# Anything shot with the RP and L/RF glass:



## Ozarker (May 2, 2019)

I can't buy anything right now, but I would love to see a bunch of nice photos posted that were taken with the RP and some L or RF glass.


----------



## David the street guy (May 3, 2019)

Well… You're asking for "a bunch of nice photos", and it so happens that I can't do better than "nice photos". Could anyone please tell me what I'm doing wrong? Everything seems flat and I really struggle to get the focus almost right.

By the way, I hope you notice that in the second photo, these two runners have a total of six legs! What a close race!


----------



## David the street guy (May 3, 2019)

Here are two other photos. Again, what is wrong with my settings? Should there be so much noise in the background at 100 iso?


----------



## Ozarker (May 3, 2019)

David the street guy said:


> Here are two other photos. Again, what is wrong with my settings? Should there be so much noise in the background at 100 iso?


I don't see the noise you speak of. Looks very clean to me!


----------



## DrahtPhotography (May 9, 2019)

I shot this last wedding 100% with the EOS R, and then with a mix of the new rf 50mm, the 35 and 85. http://www.drahtphotography.com/gallery/the-sparkly-shoes-wedding-in-vernon-bc/


----------



## StoicalEtcher (May 9, 2019)

DrahtPhotography said:


> I shot this last wedding 100% with the EOS R, and then with a mix of the new rf 50mm, the 35 and 85. http://www.drahtphotography.com/gallery/the-sparkly-shoes-wedding-in-vernon-bc/


Great shots Draht, and goes to show that what really matters is the emotion and artistic approach, rather than the number of MP and edge sharpness (not that I'm saying there's anything wrong there either - I haven't pixel peeped).

I love the story telling going on through the flow, by the way.

Stoical.


----------



## DrahtPhotography (May 9, 2019)

StoicalEtcher said:


> Great shots Draht, and goes to show that what really matters is the emotion and artistic approach, rather than the number of MP and edge sharpness (not that I'm saying there's anything wrong there either - I haven't pixel peeped).
> 
> I love the story telling going on through the flow, by the way.
> 
> Stoical.


 Ah thank you so much! Yeah, it's a tough pill to swallow that emotion and artistic approach are the important things, because you can't just buy those in the store. Like going to the gym, you can only get it from years of honing and learning the craft. The R is now my main camera, but I also shoot with the mk4 because it has the backup CF card. I'll move completely to mirrorless at some point, but only once I have that backup card!
Objectively, it's a better camera than the mk4. I get better shots with the rp than mk4. Wish I could see what I'm doing in bright sunlight though.


----------



## Quirkz (May 21, 2019)

I've posted a few pics here from a recent vacation: 





__





RF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM


Please share your images from this high-quality standard zoom lens for the EOS R system! I'll start off with one from a recent trip to Whistler, BC, Canada. "Rainbow Falls" EOS R, RF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM @ 24mm, 1/8 s, f/8, ISO 100




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## Quirkz (May 21, 2019)

Here's another couple with the RF35mm & high ISO at night.



EOS RP, RF 35 1.8 @ f1.8, 1/60s, ISO 1600



EOS RP, RF 35 1.8 @ f1.8, 1/800s, ISO 1600


----------



## Quirkz (May 21, 2019)

DrahtPhotography said:


> I shot this last wedding 100% with the EOS R, and then with a mix of the new rf 50mm, the 35 and 85. http://www.drahtphotography.com/gallery/the-sparkly-shoes-wedding-in-vernon-bc/



These are just beautiful, and a reminder that with the incredible tech available these days, it's not the camera - it's the photographer


----------



## jnagooyen (May 25, 2019)

I love these, kinda makes me regret not opting for the 35mm, went with the 24-105 instead but at least it won't take me as long to save up for it. Would love to see more, do you have a website or IG? 



Quirkz said:


> Here's another couple with the RF35mm & high ISO at night.
> 
> View attachment 184685
> 
> ...


----------



## DrahtPhotography (May 30, 2019)

I really can't get over how much I love the 50mm f/1.2. That rf is worth the price alone. There's more at 
bit.ly/appleorchardsampler and to test the video, i even combined a few rando video clips I took throughout the day to make a video at


----------

